# Just need a shifter, anyone?



## PeterScherer (Dec 7, 2012)

I recently purchased a 24" American and I am gathering parts to build myself a Sting-Ray replica for my Christmas present. I just bought a 24" Schwinn Breeze for the 3-speed hub and parts; but, I'm still missing a shifter. I have a 1977 Sturmey-Archer 3-speed, so if anyone has a stick-shift that would work with that let me know. I'd like to find a shifter to mount to the frame and be done with it. Give me a call if you find anything, or post some pics on here. Let's make a deal.
~Peter
(701) 471-4439


----------



## how (Jan 16, 2013)

you can go on ebay and find them all the time for 50 to 90 bucks,,here is a pic of a 3 speed Speedster I turned into a Manta Ray clone,,I sold it,,dont put too much money into it cause it wont bring that much. I sold this one for 150 bucks and it was close to mint.


----------

